# 2018 Onan 8000W Diesel Quiet Run Generator



## *QTRHRSE* (Aug 4, 2009)

2018 Onan 8000 Watt Diesel Quiet Run Generator.
Only 78 hours. 
No issues at all. Like Brand New

Cummins Onan 8000 Watt Commercial QD 8000 Diesel Generator 8.0HDKAU/41934 120 Volts Only
â€¢ 3 cylinder, liquid-cooled, diesel engine
â€¢ Electric fuel pump
â€¢ 10 amp battery charging
â€¢ Permanent magnet alternator
â€¢ Automatic glow plug eliminates preheat time uncertainty
â€¢ Enclosed muffler for added quietness, easy installation
â€¢ Permanent magnet alternator with pure sine wave output for high quality power
â€¢ Convenient, top-mounted switches and coolant level check/fills
â€¢ Service and maintenance points accessible through easy-latch side service door
â€¢ Lower noise, vibration, harshness (NVH)
â€¢ Up to 15 dB(A) quieter than conventional diesel generators
â€¢ 

â€¢ Sound Level: 64 dB(A) at 10 ft (3 m), no load; 66 dB(A) at 10 ft (3 m), 1/2 load; 72 dB(A) at 10 ft (3 m), full load
â€¢ Weight: 420 lbs. wet
â€¢ Dimensions (L x W x H Inches): 36.35 x 24.23 x 22.28
HZ WATTS VOLTAGE AMPS
60 8000 120 66.7


----------



## *QTRHRSE* (Aug 4, 2009)

*Sold. Thank you 2cool*

Sold


----------

